# Hughes injury considered to be minor (or maybe not)



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> CLEVELAND(AP) Cleveland Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes bruised his right leg and had to leave Wednesday night's game against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> Hughes tried to make a steal from Martell Webster and got tangled up going for the loose ball, bruising his leg.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com//hughesinjured_061115.html


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Hughes injury considered to be minor*

Thank goodness. Since Hughes looked decent when walking off the court, I was never overly worried about his fate.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hughes injury considered to be minor*



> Cleveland Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes suffered a high ankle sprain Wednesday night and will miss at least the next two games, the team said today.
> 
> Hughes was hurt in the second quarter of the Cavs' game against visiting Portland when Trail Blazer Martell Webster rolled up his leg in a scramble for a loose ball.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/16028931.htm

Windhorst expects a at least a week off for Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hughes injury considered to be minor*

I hope this means Brown and Gibson but my eyes are already straining imagining having to watch Wesley get more PT


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm fine with Sasha filling in, but this is why you needed to develop Brown. Wesley isn't going to cut it and the DJ/Snow backcourt will get exposed. 

By the way Hughes shouldn't be missing 2 games for a bruise....I agree with playing it safe cause he's so frail but honestly he should suck it up and play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ It's not a contusion: high ankle sprain. These can be doozy to recover from in terms fo time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I'd say if this was later in the season he might play. But seeing we are playing well and Sasha and Jones are playing well. 

I just dont see where Hughes is coming from? Does he have a tough bone in his body?

Oh well, better safe than sorry, do we activate Newble or Brown?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So it begins. I wonder if this will increase the impetus to get someone like Watson into the team?


Sasha has a good history when he starts though. So I guess I'm not too worried. It's better than when Larry went down last year and we were subjected to Snow/Jones in the backcourt with Jones shooting ten percent from the field.

I suppose if this opens up minutes for the 8 percent shooting David Wesley we could have problems.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and high ankle sprains seem to take forever to heal. And given that it's Larry Hughes, if we rush him back he'll just break his leg. So I expect he'll be out until January. And then it will take two or three weeks for him to get his rhythm back...sigh....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and high ankle sprains seem to take forever to heal. And given that it's Larry Hughes, if we rush him back he'll just break his leg. So I expect he'll be out until January. And then it will take two or three weeks for him to get his rhythm back...sigh....


 Yep high ankle sprains can be a doozy. Please ohh Cavalier God make Brown play Brown or Gibson and not Wesley.

It's a real shame I really liked the Hughes/Pavs/Lebron lineups: fun to watch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another bad possibility in addition to Wesley is the DJ/Snow backcourt together again . Hopefully Brown remember how awful thta looked last year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *Upon further review, a lower leg bruise has turned into a high ankle sprain.
> 
> After optimism reigned Wednesday night that Larry Hughes' run-in with the Portland Trail Blazers' Martell Webster resulted in nothing more than a painful contusion, Thursday morning brought a more sobering reality. Hughes reported ankle pain to the Cavaliers' team doctors, and an exam revealed he had indeed done more damage than first thought.
> 
> ...


More at:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16035556.htm

Ughh: I don't like the month long talk. Luckily Hughes's injury appears less serious then Sasha's and AV's


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i wanna see what gibson can do with at least one game of substantial playing time... hopefully somethings from the texas regime will carry over


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James was named today as the NBA’s Eastern Conference Player of the Week for games played Monday, November 13 through Sunday, November 19.
> 
> In four games during the week, James led the Cavaliers to a 3-1 record by averaging 29.5 points on .513 shooting, 6.3 rebounds and 5.8 assists. He ranked second among Eastern Conference players in total points (118) and third in scoring average. James has now won the award nine times in his career. (Once this season, five times last season and on three occassions during the 2004-05 campaign.)
> 
> He led or tied for the team lead in scoring in each of the four games during the week and scored at least 29 points in each of the Cavaliers’ three wins. He scored 22 of his game-high 32 points in the second half against Portland on Nov. 15 and posted 37 points, nine rebounds and six assists in Cleveland’s win over Minnesota on Nov. 17. Cleveland’s 7-3 record this season puts them in a tie atop the Eastern Conference standings with the Orlando Magic .


Looks like it will be a bit longer, next week after the back to backs:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/16062032.htm


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank God it's Larry that's injury prone and not Lebron.

I wonder if this injury will accelerate a trade, because Danny doesn't want what happened last season to happen again.

He looks stupid for letting Flip Murray walk, btw.

We're back to having the worst backcourt in the entire NBA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Eerily like last year. Hughes supposed to miss a month, ends up missing 60 games. Now a bruise has turned into a high ankle sprain, next thing you know it will be broken and he'll miss 60 games again.

How sad is it that Hughes can't even make it 10 games into the season without getting hurt, and the backup we have for him is David Wesley. 

Again if Ferry wasn't going to re-sign Flip, Shannon Brown should be playing. Snow/Wesley is BY FAR the worst backcourt in the entire NBA.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Didn't Emeka Okafor miss the entire season due to a high ankle sprain that was thought to be minor at first? Not saying that Hughes will, but you never know how long those things take to heal.

And yes, Snow-Wesley is by far the worst backcourt in the league.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> CLEVELAND -- Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes will miss Cleveland's next two games and maybe two more with a high ankle sprain, a tricky injury the club is making sure is 100 percent healed before he plays again.
> 
> <table class="tableheadFixWidth" align="right" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="200"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"> <td class="whitelink" colspan="2"> Larry Hughes</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2671437


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its not even the article that sucks, its looking under his picture and realizing we paid 70 million for someone to get 13-3-3. If Sasha played 35 minutes a game, I know for a fact he could get those #'s


:-(


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Its not even the article that sucks, its looking under his picture and realizing we paid 70 million for someone to get 13-3-3. If Sasha played 35 minutes a game, I know for a fact he could get those #'s
> 
> 
> :-(


 Hughes seems to be one of these guys like I said in the game thread whose impact seems to be not connected to his stats whether there per game, PER, or +/-. We just don't look good w/o him either this year or last year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That's because his replacement is a guy like David Wesley. Also Hughes for all his flaws has the ability to create his own offense and create for others, something *NONE* of our other (rotation) guards can do. He's also a great defender. 

But let's not kid ourselves, for what he's getting paid, LBJ to LJ is right, 13/3/3 ain't cutting it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great, Hughes not playing against the Knicks on Wednesday now either...why am I getting the sinking feeling that his injury is worse than they are revealing. He was initially supposed to miss 2 games, now we're talking 8-10+.



> Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes, still recovering from a high ankle sprain, said he won't practice Monday or Tuesday. "I don't plan on playing Wednesday," he said. ... Guard Shannon Brown started at shooting guard and was held to three points on 1-for-6 shooting. He replaced David Wesley, who had started the previous five games. Wesley averaged 4.2 points and 1.6 assists and shot 33.3 percent from the field (7 of 21) while in the starting lineup. ... There were several dignitaries in the crowd, including Ohio State legend Archie Griffin and current receiver Brian Robiskie, former Cavaliers guard World B. Free and Cavs minority owner Usher.


http://www.news-herald.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=17513748&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ What!!!??!!

I heard on another board that Hughes was partying and dancing with Iverson. 
So frustrating particularly against these weak teams on our schedule.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> Didn't Emeka Okafor miss the entire season due to a high ankle sprain that was thought to be minor at first? Not saying that Hughes will, but you never know how long those things take to heal.


Okafor hurt his ankle and then the first game back someone came down on his ankle and hurt it again.The Bobcats weren't going anywhere and they didn't bother to bring him back because they still wouldn't have gone anywhere.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I don't think Hughes will be back until January.  Thank god everyone else in the east got off to a slow start. We might be able to have the same season as last year and have a higher seed.

It's up to Shannon and Sasha to make Hughes expendable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Larry Hughes took part in noncontact work at practice Monday, his first full-team workout since he sprained his right ankle two weeks ago. He will be examined today by Cavs doctors, but he said he doesn't plan to play Wednesday when the Cavs host the Knicks. That would be his seventh game missed because of the injury.
> Coach Mike Brown said he will start rookie Shannon Brown at shooting guard Wednesday. Shannon Brown left practice to have an ingrown toenail removed but is expected to be able to play against the Knicks.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16113070.htm

The good news is Hughes is back practicing so he'll be back by this weekend I imagine or the latest early next week after the back to back this weekend.

Also looks like Wesley is on the bench again thank you


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

At least Shannon is still starting. He needs to show something against the Knicks or he may never see the floor again when Larry comes back.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

CAN you guys tell me exactly when Hughes will be on the court? Is there a certain time ?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Larry Hughes has not played since he suffered a high right ankle sprain against Portland on Nov. 15.
> Presently, Hughes can walk without a brace and without discomfort. His rehab has involved ice, heat, strength work and jumping. He also has taken some jump shots. Hughes expects he'll be able to increase his rehab work within several days.
> "I haven't started running yet," Hughes said. "That's one of those things where you can probably do it but it'll take some confidence. There will be some discomfort but not a lot."
> <script language="JavaScript1.1" src="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_jx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd"><script language="JavaScript"> <!-- if (parseFloat(navigator.appVersion) == 0) { document.write('<IFRAME WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=60 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 HSPACE=0 VSPACE=0 FRAMEBORDER=0 SCROLLING=no BORDERCOLOR="#000000" SRC="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd"></IFRAME>'); } --></script> <noscript> <a href="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/click_nx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd?x"><img src="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_nx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd?x"></a> </noscript> The Cavs play at Atlanta and Houston this weekend. Hughes does not expect to play.
> "When I return, I want to be able to move from side to side," Hughes said. "If I can't move from side to side without thinking about it, I'm no help to the team. That will break us down and keep the injury going on. If I stay patient and heal, I won't miss too many more games."


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1164881199222660.xml&coll=2

Looks like a definite no for this weekend. The whispers around the net and this article seem to be the return next week for Toronto. This makes some sense as it avoids the back to backs and then they have 3 days off. Hopefully we can pick up one of these games and still be at 10-7 by the time Hughes rejoins


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Dont expect Hughes to be back anytime soon. You would think this would be a good time to be getting our rookies some burn. No, we will just play them for five minutes and let our old men get burned, putting pressure on our big man time and time again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> Dont expect Hughes to be back anytime soon. You would think this would be a good time to be getting our rookies some burn. No, we will just play them for five minutes and let our old men get burned, putting pressure on our big man time and time again.



Shannon Brown IS starting. And Sasha is getting a lot of run. What more do you want? Everyone else was part of the core that went to the semis of the eastern conference last year. There's nothing that can't be fixed with more effort and more focus across the squad.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

You wouldnt know Shannon was starting by the minutes he has logged, despite his production. Sasha isnt going to help us against quicker, smaller guards. What am I asking for? How about playing our two rookies we brought in just for these situations. Or maybe having an offensive gameplan, something you should expect from your head coach.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TyGuy said:


> You wouldnt know Shannon was starting by the minutes he has logged, despite his production.


Bingo. Despite starting, Shannon didn't truly see starter minutes and despite being very productive during his stay in the court, he was yanked. We never got to see what would have happened if Brown could keep playing once he reaches his zone.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

To be perfectly honest, I think we should play our rookies significant minutes while Larry is out, even if it's not our absolute best team to put out on the floor.

We're a team that's built for the long run, and we need to get our rookies experience so that can contribute significant minutes in a deep playoff run. As it is, we won't be able to rely on them to offer us anything in the playoffs because they never see the court. Shannon Brown's improvement in his limited minutes since the beginning of the season has been tangible.

We don't necessarily need to play them now because it gives us the best chance to win now (which I think it does anyway), but also because they need game experience to contribute in our playoff run.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Larry Hughes took part in Cavs practice Sunday in Houston and is expected to practice today, after the team took Monday off. His sprained ankle is holding up and he's improving. If everything goes well and there are no setbacks, there's a chance Hughes could return to the floor Wednesday when the Cavs play host to the Toronto Raptors.
> Hughes has missed the past nine games with the injury.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16166941.htm


----------

